# I am Threadkiller



## WanderingMonster

Okay, I am officially appending my screenname with the honorific, "Threadkiller".  There hasn't been--in recent memory--a thread that has last more than 1-2 posts past when I last posted.  The most recent example:  

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?threadid=20785

Now, I have this rule of only posting when I have something to add, or when I feel I might have a witty take on the subject (read: not often).  But lately I feel as if my contributions are merely unneeded ballast that sink the sub.

Don't get me wrong, I have a sense of humor and would fully appreciate the irony if this post sank into the Abyss of lost threads.  What I'm looking for is gratuitous pity, useful comments from successful posters, and less useful comments from the majority of you souless wisenheimers out there.


----------



## gfunk

Well, one tip I can give you for long-lasting threads is to make it an interesting, unique, or funny topic.  For a good example, do a search on "slaad farming."


----------



## Fayredeth

You should post more often, if, for no other reason, than the signature!


----------



## Moon_Goddess

I think your problem is people get so distracted by those wonderful .sigs you use that they forget to reply.   Your sigs have always been one of my favoriite things about ENWorld, kept meaning to tell you that for years now.


----------



## 333 Dave

POST MORE OFTEN WM! YOU RULE!

::Gets eaten by an Exsasperated DM::


----------



## Hatchling Dragon

gfunk said:
			
		

> *Well, one tip I can give you for long-lasting threads is to make it an interesting, unique, or funny topic.  For a good example, do a search on "slaad farming." *




And for those of us that can't *Search*...  

Well, yet...  

And don't worry *WanderingMonster*, I have a fate far worse 'n yours, being ignored on threads.  I used to have your very same 'issue', posting a well-thought-out (ok, for me ) reply only to see the entire thread whither away 'n die.  Now I'm morbidly searching for any sorta Quote/reference to anything I've posted.  Naturaly enough those are few 'n far between.

I _have_ been told/noticed that a few factors do contribute to being noticed and/or avoiding a Critical Kill of a thread.  In no particular order:  
*Brevity*:  Keep it short, not a lotta attention span to go around here  Where was I again...
*Spelling/Grammer*:  Yup, we have Spelling/Grammer wh... er, mongers here, me included (a little)
*Organization*:  Avoid rambling (un-like me), allowing longer replies
*Topic*:  Stay on/near it or you'll loose people, me included (sometimes)
  I'll append this list if I think up more, or wanna steal good points from others 

And my prediction, someone(')s going to be a wisenhiemer and quote the heck outta me here...

Hatchling Dragon


----------



## Mark

WanderingMonster said:
			
		

> *What I'm looking for is gratuitous pity, useful comments from successful posters, and less useful comments from the majority of you souless wisenheimers out there.  *




If you don't respond to this thread, you will have broken your losing streak.  I wonder if you will have the willpower...?


----------



## Holy Bovine

But your the Wandering Monster!  Everybody flees when the Wandering Monsters show up - that's just good dungeon delving.

Wandering Monsters are notorious HP sumps and always short on the EPs and swag!


We were all just following our ingrained insticts - don't take it too personally 




I do know how you feel though - I have killed a thread or two in my time,  in my case it is (mostly) unintentionally offending someone-though-I-thought-I-was-being-funny-honest type of thing.


----------



## Holy Bovine

Hatchling Dragon said:
			
		

> *
> 
> And for those of us that can't Search...
> 
> Well, yet...
> 
> And don't worry WanderingMonster, I have a fate far worse 'n yours, being ignored on threads.
> 
> *





Who said that??!



> *
> IAnd my prediction, someone(')s going to be a wisenhiemer and quote the heck outta me here...
> 
> Hatchling Dragon *




well now you've just taken all the fun out of it *harumph*


----------



## Chun-tzu

Post early. That way, you can get promoted to having your posts ignored, like Hatchling Dragon.

In addition to being brief, don't use long paragraphs. Nobody reads long, unbroken paragraphs.

BTW, have you considered the possibility that it's not that no one is posting after you, but that those posts are disappearing or being deleted? If you watch the boards around 4 a.m., you may find various messages talking about strange things happening around these boards, but by morning, the messages have disappeared and the posters seem to vanish, as if they've been grabbed in mid-senten


----------



## WanderingMonster

*Re: Re: I am Threadkiller*



			
				Mark said:
			
		

> *
> 
> If you don't respond to this thread, you will have broken your losing streak.  I wonder if you will have the willpower...?  *




Well, no.

And thank you for the "loser" implication there, Mark.  It's just what the esteem ordered.  A little salt?  Why yes, this wound doesn't hurt nearly enough.   In case you didn't notice I put _gratuitous pity_ first.  

For those who are taking my whine with some cheese, here's one idea I had. Tell me if it has merit: I'll post about my social life.  I mean, my dating life has been in the proverbial toilet (oh yeah--Ben Franklin wrote a lot of toilet proverbs that were ahead of his time) for about eight years.  Ever since I got married, it seems as if single women avoid me like the plague.

What do you think?


----------



## Furn_Darkside

*Re: Re: Re: I am Threadkiller*



			
				WanderingMonster said:
			
		

> * Ever since I got married, it seems as if single women avoid me like the plague.
> *




*chuckle*

Somebody needs a hug...

FD


----------



## ogre

I feel for ya WM, same thing happens to me.... as will be evident very soon.


----------



## Airwolf

WanderingMonster said:
			
		

> *Okay, I am officially appending my screenname with the honorific, "Threadkiller".
> 
> *




I feel an idea for a PrC coming on. 


If it was anyone else I would say its your sig, but you've got the best one on the boards.  Of course its not as good looking as mine but it is more witty.


----------



## WanderingMonster

*The Conspiracy Theory*



			
				Chun-tzu said:
			
		

> *BTW, have you considered the possibility that it's not that no one is posting after you, but that those posts are disappearing or being deleted? If you watch the boards around 4 a.m., you may find various messages talking about strange things happening around these boards, but by morning, the messages have disappeared and the posters seem to vanish, as if they've been grabbed in mid-senten *




I like the conspiracy angle.  Take the burden off of me and puts it in the hands of a nameless force bent on usurping threads and deleting meritous comments.

I like it.


----------



## CrazyMage

I'll 1) keep this thread alive and
2) join with the others in praising your sig.  I seem to remember (must have been around Christmas time) something about a "dire partridge in a treant" that made me laugh every time I saw it.

I've had most of my threads fade away as well.  Some day I'll come up with something great.  "What's up with the monk?"  I bet that one would fly...


----------



## Brown Jenkin

I feel your pain. I think I just killed one of my own threads today. And now that I have posted here as well you might as well say goodbye to this one too.


----------



## Mark

*Re: Re: Re: I am Threadkiller*



			
				WanderingMonster said:
			
		

> *And thank you for the "loser" implication there, Mark.  *




Oh, please...

Being on a streak, winning or losing, makes you neither a winner nor a loser, just streaky!

You still have one of the most original and inventive sigs that has ever graced a message board, if that helps...?


----------



## Rune

Man, over the years there have been a few sigs on these boards that have made me laugh loud and long, but yours is the only one that does so over and over again.

Thanks!


----------



## Chun-tzu

*Re: The Conspiracy Theory*



			
				WanderingMonster said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I like the conspiracy angle.  Take the burden off of me and puts it in the hands of a nameless force bent on usurping threads and deleting meritous comments.
> 
> I like it. *




I was wrong. There is no conspiracy or strange happenings on EN Boards. Everything here is perfect. Go about your daily... I can't do this! *It's a sham! Logout now, before they get you, too! Trust no one! Not even*


----------



## fba827

WanderingMonster said:
			
		

> *Okay, I am officially appending my screenname with the honorific, "Threadkiller."*




MURDERER!!







			
				WanderingMonster said:
			
		

> *  There hasn't been--in recent memory--a thread that has last more than 1-2 posts past when I last posted.  The most recent example:
> 
> http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?threadid=20785
> 
> *




Actually, I think that simply has to do with the fact that some of us have trouble counting any higher than the numbers you used  -- how can we add more if it takes so much effort to figure out the numbering for the next on the list?  What do you expect of us?  We are only men(and women, or other), not machines!


And, finally, there was so much talk about your sig, I went through the trouble of turning on sigs so I could see what was being discussed so favorably.  See, just for you!  Now to go back and disable sig viewing...

There was a point in there somewhere.. I can't recall it anymore, though. 

It's just the way the ball bounces, 9 times out of 10, it really doesn't have anything to do with you particularly.  Either that or the conspiracy theory.... 

(psst -- rumor is going around that you are in fact the poster from the grassy knoll.  In evidence, notice how the threads go back and to the right after you post?)

Oh yeah, and eat your vegetables.


----------



## Holy Bovine

Does anyone else find it strange that fba827 disables sigs normally but still has one?




Oh yes - and I like being ignored!


So there!!


----------



## fba827

Holy Bovine said:
			
		

> *Does anyone else find it strange that fba827 disables sigs normally but still has one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes - and I like being ignored!
> 
> 
> So there!!  *




Actually - it is funny you mentioned that.

I set that up back when we first transitioned to these new boards (it's the same one I had even back when EN was running the joint).  Anyway, with the new boards, I found the option to disable (I'm on a 22K connection so anything to disable excess graphics is always welcome).   When I turned on sigs tonight (to see WM's) I noticed that I had one ;-)   I was laughing for a good 5 minutes 'cause I'd forgotten all about it.



Edit: Yes, I am easily amused.


----------



## madriel

All but two of the threads I've started haven't gotten any answers at all.  I guess I don't have anything interesting to say.


----------



## Frosty

WanderingMonster said:
			
		

> *What I'm looking for is gratuitous pity, useful comments from successful posters, and less useful comments from the majority of you souless wisenheimers out there.  *




Not very successful but I can offer the following:

I've noticed that if you write something well thought out no one will reply. I think this is due to people are geared to contradict. If we can't contradict we don't feel the need to participate or add to a thread. 

Now, if you have a sensible opinion and fear that it will drop like a rock you need to add sharp edges. Something irritating that might annoy someone to the extent that he replies contradictory (and keeps the sensible thoughts floating for a while longer). You can try variations of the following topics: rangers, chainmail bikini and/or iconics.

If you don't enjoy irritating people on purpose then you can try this trick: Add a little something about beer. Check out the nationality of the posters in your current thread and write something about beer from those countries. This will immidiately create a beer sub-topic in the thread which works as a buoy. Good luck!


----------



## hong

*Re: Re: I am Threadkiller*



			
				Frosty said:
			
		

> *
> If you don't enjoy irritating people on purpose then you can try this trick: Add a little something about beer. Check out the nationality of the posters in your current thread and write something about beer from those countries. This will immidiately create a beer sub-topic in the thread which works as a buoy. Good luck! *




That reminds me, I STILL haven't got around to getting the beer for this weekend's game.


----------



## Hand of Evil

I was thinking the same thing just the other day, how I will post and boom no more post to that thread.  I was starting to feel bad about it!


----------



## The Forsaken One

> I like the conspiracy angle. Take the burden off of me and puts it in the hands of a nameless force bent on usurping threads and deleting meritous comments.




It's called darkness


----------



## Richards

Originally posted by madriel:







> Master: Have you learned nothing from the lesson of Ed Gruberman?
> 
> Student #2: Yes, Master. I have learned two things. First, that anger is a weapon only to one's opponent and secondly, get in the first shot.



Boot to the head!

Johnathan


----------



## Buttercup

Heh.  I'm not going to reply to this thread, thus helping it sink like a stone.  

Oh, wait.  oops!


----------



## Hand of Evil

Buttercup said:
			
		

> *Heh.  I'm not going to reply to this thread, thus helping it sink like a stone.
> 
> Oh, wait.  oops! *




Hold on I will save you!  Damn, I have been pulled in!


----------



## alsih2o

have you considered the marketability of being a threadkiller?

 i mean, i would easily pay you to have visited several vin diesel threads a bit back, and there are some story hour authors out there who could use a little less competition.....


----------



## Brown Jenkin

In order to be a real threadkiller we shall see who gets to post last on this thread. I geuss right now that will be me. Anyone else want to take a shot.


----------



## Mortaneus

I feel your pain, WM.  In practically every thread I post, either it immediately dies, or is swallowed up in the maelstrom like a pebble in a river.

However, recently I found a way to counter this.  It's simple.  Troll.

Recently, I posted a thread on the bottom 5 D&D products to match the thread on the top 10.  I didn't mean it as a troll, and I honestly wanted to know what people hated.

What happened?  People immediatly came on saying the thread was in bad taste, and now it's got over 30 replies. 

Sadly, it seems the best way to get noticed is to get under people's skin.  Well thought out posts are generally ignored, unless they're from Piratecat or ColonialHardisson.

If you want a REAL example of how to be noticed, just watch Hong.


----------



## Hand of Evil

Brown Jenkin said:
			
		

> *In order to be a real threadkiller we shall see who gets to post last on this thread. I geuss right now that will be me. Anyone else want to take a shot. *




You know this is going to be a contest, sort of a 'cold war', one person will post and then someone else will up them, just to be the thread killer.

What you need to do is check all the old post and see name of last poster and count them!    This thread may never close!


----------



## alsih2o

Mortaneus said:
			
		

> *  Well thought out posts are generally ignored, unless they're from Piratecat or ColonialHardisson.
> 
> *




 colonial hardisson  did he start wearing a tricorner hat when i wasn't watching?


----------



## Christian

*Re: Re: Re: Re: I am Threadkiller*



			
				Mark said:
			
		

> *Being on a streak, winning or losing, makes you neither a winner nor a loser, just streaky!*




Oh, so now you're calling him a streaker?


----------



## Mortaneus

Mortaneus said:
			
		

> *What happened?  People immediatly came on saying the thread was in bad taste, and now it's got over 30 replies.
> *




Correction, 60 replies, though it's dropping down the list pretty fast now.


----------



## Mortaneus

Hey, I've got an idea to keep this thread going forever....

How about this:

Munchkin rangers drinking beer and watching avalanche press cover models in chainmail bikinis are secretly funded by hitler clones!


----------



## LightPhoenix

I'll agree with other posters - well thought out posts get you nothing.  Try writing in all caps in red font interspersed with numbers.

Or not.   

I think when you make intelligent, well-thought out replies what happens is that no one can make a cohesive argument against your well made points, so why bother posting?  It's a lot easier, it seems, to post dissent than to post agreement.

And yes, I'm aware I hyphenated "well thought-out" three different ways in this post.  Which is the right one?


----------



## Mortaneus

Watch it die!  Watch it die!  

It's going to fall off the bottom of the list, and I'm the last one on it!

Waitaminute.....this post will *bump* it....

Aw shoot.


----------



## madriel

Richards said:
			
		

> *Originally posted by madriel:Boot to the head!
> 
> Johnathan *




Ah, so you know of the way of Ti Kwan Leep grasshopper.


----------



## barsoomcore

You can't take it personally, WM. But here's some gratuitous pity for you:

Awww, that really sucks. You poor thing. People are so cruel, aren't they?

Oh, and hey, *madriel*:

When are we going to learn how to boot some head?


----------



## Mortaneus

Master, I think Ed Gruberman is not entirely wrong.

I want to boot some head too.


----------



## madriel

You too shall be honoured to learn a lesson, novice.

Boot to the head.


----------



## Oogar

I used to feel the same way, now I realize that it really isn't me. Either I jump into a thread after most of the interest is dead, or no one really feels that what I say is that worthy of a response. So either I suck, or I have bad timing, but I refuse to take the blame for killing threads  

Perhaps I am so cool in some statements that no one feels the need to say anything further either. So I suck, I rock, or I have bad timing. That is even better


----------



## barsoomcore

madriel said:
			
		

> *You too shall be honoured to learn a lesson, novice.
> 
> Boot to the head. *




Master, I have learned that none of us are a match for you individually. So we'll have to gang up on you. Get him!


----------



## Bihor

I'm the ultimate threadkiller

Mouhahahaha!!


----------



## madriel

barsoomcore said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Master, I have learned that none of us are a match for you individually. So we'll have to gang up on you. Get him! *





Ed Gruberman, you must learn patience.


----------



## Mortaneus

Have you learned nothing from Ed Gruberman's example, student? 

Yes, master. I have learned two things.  Anger is a weapon only for ones opponent.

Very good.

And second, get in the first shot.  

BOOT TO THE HEAD.

*whoosh*

You missed.


----------



## Mortaneus

Here's an idea.  

How about all the threadkillers on these boards gang up and keep this one going forever.  

Let's see if we can get the number of pages to exceed the number of pages of threads in the General Forum.  

That would be what, like 60 something?


----------



## WanderingMonster

*Let's Put the Advice to the Test*

Wow.  You losers are still keeping this thread alive?  What're you all drunk on skunky Molson? or warm Foster's?  or backwashed Corona? or...or...Zima? Wait that's not beer...



> *Being on a streak, winning or losing, makes you neither a winner nor a loser, just streaky!
> 
> You still have one of the most original and inventive sigs that has ever graced a message board, if that helps...?*





Well, that's pity I guess.  But hardly enough to be gratuitous.  That's okay, though.  I can feel the love from here. 
 



> *How about all the threadkillers on these boards gang up and keep this one going forever.*





I like it!  The "Dead Horse" thread!


----------



## 333 Dave

Beating a dead horse is more fun than a barell of monkeys! The horse won't fight back by flinging poop at you .


----------



## Brown Jenkin

Proving that I have too much free time I can now give some definitive answers as to who the real threadkillers are amongst us. 

Compiling the stats from General  RPG Discussion for the last 30 days I now have the answer as to who is a threadkiller and who is not. 

Overall the winner is Nightfall at 28 killed threads
Of those that have posted in this thread the winner is alsh2o at 20

So the answer is the real threadkillers are those who post the most. I guess if you post all the time you are bound to occasionally kill a thread.

I myself only managed to kill 1 thread, oh well. And WanderingMonster no matter how it feels you did not officially kill any in the last 30 days.

Even our esteemed founder and his successor managed to kill a few.


----------



## hong

333 Dave said:
			
		

> *Beating a dead horse is more fun than a barell of monkeys! The horse won't fight back by flinging poop at you . *




This is funny, but I feel duty-bound to point out that it would be even funnier if you replaced "beat a dead horse" with "spank a dead monkey".


Hong "public-spirited iz me" Ooi


----------



## madriel

And one for Jenny and the wimp

shh-thunk. 



Quoting Canadian comedy troupes, there's a way to keep a thread going!


----------



## Mortaneus

hong said:
			
		

> *
> 
> This is funny, but I feel duty-bound to point out that it would be even funnier if you replaced "beat a dead horse" with "spank a dead monkey".*




But where's the poo flinging?


----------



## Voneth

Bah! Amateur! 

Look in the d20 Systems fourm, you will find no less than 5 threads that bear my true thread killing name as the last poster. The poster of death! 

You won't find my name as a last poster in the General fourm because once I post, the thread gets buried on page three. I'd bump them once in a while, but I don't seem to have search rights on this message board.


----------



## alsih2o

Brown Jenkin said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Overall the winner is Nightfall at 28 killed threads
> Of those that have posted in this thread the winner is alsh2o at 20
> *




 bow at my feet! i am the scissor-bearer! (is that not what you meant by thread killer?)


----------



## alsih2o

now if brown jenkin will only do the started/killed research and extrapolate that to an averaged statement on contributory negligence....


----------



## Hand of Evil

Brown Jenkin said:
			
		

> *Proving that I have too much free time I can now give some definitive answers as to who the real threadkillers are amongst us.
> 
> Compiling the stats from General  RPG Discussion for the last 30 days I now have the answer as to who is a threadkiller and who is not.
> 
> Overall the winner is Nightfall at 28 killed threads
> Of those that have posted in this thread the winner is alsh2o at 20
> 
> So the answer is the real threadkillers are those who post the most. I guess if you post all the time you are bound to occasionally kill a thread.
> 
> I myself only managed to kill 1 thread, oh well. And WanderingMonster no matter how it feels you did not officially kill any in the last 30 days.
> 
> Even our esteemed founder and his successor managed to kill a few. *




what about the complete board stats?


----------



## Mortaneus

I know!  
I'll post on every single thread on every forum!  

Some of them will die, and I'll then be the record holder!

(for as long as it takes the mods to track me down and burn me at the stake... )


----------



## Brown Jenkin

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> *
> 
> what about the complete board stats? *




While I apparently do have too much free time, I think that is a little more than I want to take on.

However if anyone else wants to know how they fared on the General Board over the last month, I do in fact have numbers for everyone. Just let me know, as I don't want to inadvertently make anyone feel bad by posting everyones numbers.

Now of course I hope no-one asks so I can add this one to my total.


----------



## Mortaneus

Oh, no.  Nobody's killing this thread yet.  It's staying right where it belongs.  On the first page.

PS......

*BUMP*


----------



## WanderingMonster

Brown Jenkin said:
			
		

> *And WanderingMonster no matter how it feels you did not officially kill any in the last 30 days.*




Wha-?

Buhhh-?

Errr...

 

Fine.  How about *Thread Sickener*.  I am the West Nile Virus of the EN Boards.  I'm rare and infrequent, and while most threads won't actually die, some will get sick.

Research that!


----------



## Zaukrie

I'm not a killer so much, as I am someone that no matter what he says, no one ever comments on what I say, it's like I never even existed.  (exceptions, someone mocked me once for mis-typing and implying that Jesse Decker could read minds, and Monte Cook agreed with me that WOTC should pay him for all of the free publicity he generated here for BOVD before it was announced).  So, go ahead, keep the thread alive, but feel free to ignore what I say.


----------



## Mortaneus

Zaukrie said:
			
		

> * So, go ahead, keep the thread alive, but feel free to ignore what I say. *




What was that....did anyone hear something.....

nah, probably just the wind....


----------



## WanderingMonster

Mortaneus said:
			
		

> *
> 
> What was that....did anyone hear something.....
> 
> nah, probably just the wind....
> 
> 
> *




0 points for predictability.

5 points for speed.

10 points to satisfy the attention you're so desperately craving.


----------



## 333 Dave

_"Please allow me to introduce myself,
I'm a man of wealth and taste..."_


----------



## Droogie

[G.PITY]  There, there... *pat pat pat* [/G.PITY]


Anyway, WM, as some already mentioned, usually its the most intelligent post that ends up killing  threads. If you kill threads, you should maybe take some pride in that, instead of wallowing in your own filthy grief. 

I think you should change your name to...Threadhunter.

Ayiyiyiyi!!   

edit: bad spellin'


----------



## Brown Jenkin

Nice try Droogie, midway through page two, but I can't let you kill this.

The honor is mine again.


----------



## alsih2o

children, children, numbers do not lie, i am the threadkiller, and this thread is mine to kill, there is no shame in your lacking, only lacking.

 watch the thread live thru your feeble attempts, and then look on with awe as the master wraps his steely fingers around its throat


----------



## The Forsaken One

It's easy to create a good thread. Just ask why americans are fat 

(BEEP BEEP BEEEEP ALERT GREEN LARGE GIANT WITH 5 REGEN PER ROUND WITH REND ATTACK APPROACHINGGGGG)


(Btw I'm using this as a sig if u dont mind  -Beating a dead horse is more fun than a barell of monkeys! The horse won't fight back by flinging poop at you . - )


----------



## 333 Dave

Go ahead, just make sure to credit me .

Edit: And look, before I even post the sig changes with credit properly in place. Good job Forsaken One!


----------



## ColonelHardisson

>trips<

BUMP

OUCH


----------



## Airwolf

Will this thread ever die?


----------



## Mortaneus

WanderingMonster said:
			
		

> *
> 10 points to satisfy the attention you're so desperately craving.  *




Attention, hardly.  I'm just bored out of my mind.

BTW, Airwolf, please keep posting.  Those sig pics of yours definitally help relieve the monotony of the day.


----------



## alsih2o

Airwolf said:
			
		

> *Will this thread ever die?
> *




 it is a rambo thread, so many people wanting to kill it, and it still won't die


----------



## Mortaneus

Hey, I just thought of something....

Since truly insightful comments and arguments seem to be the posts that people ignore and that kill threads, doesn't that mean that the resident threadkillers are the most insightful posters on these boards?

Just food for thought.


----------



## barsoomcore

Right. Unlike us, who are obviously great at maintaining a thread long past its natural lifespan...


----------



## Bihor

> [it is a rambo thread, so many people wanting to kill it, and it still won't die [/B]




Why won't you die??


----------



## The Forsaken One

Dave, Manner


----------



## oliverhenshaw

Airwolf said:
			
		

> *Will this thread ever die?
> *




So very naive.  It's kind of touching, really..


----------



## Tiefling

Mortaneus said:
			
		

> *Hey, I just thought of something....
> 
> Since truly insightful comments and arguments seem to be the posts that people ignore and that kill threads, doesn't that mean that the resident threadkillers are the most insightful posters on these boards?
> 
> Just food for thought.   *




Not really. I mean, props to Nightfall for being able to find every post, ever, where the Scarred Lands are mentioned in even the most cursory way, but it don't make for insight.


----------



## alsih2o

Bihor said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Why won't you die?? *




 is this a line from the movie i don't remember, or should i be afraid you are stalking me?


----------



## Bihor

euh... a movie. right! that's it!



Hustin Powers II


----------



## madriel

Airwolf said:
			
		

> *Will this thread ever die?
> *




You should've seen the "Long Threads" thread over in Meta.  Now that was a thread that rambled on and on and on...


----------



## Rackhir

WanderingMonster said:
			
		

> *Okay, I am officially appending my screenname with the honorific, "Threadkiller".  There hasn't been--in recent memory--a thread that has last more than 1-2 posts past when I last posted.  The most recent example:
> *




Do you think you could please go post over in the D&D rule forum in the thread  "Magic Ammunition Costs", it started out interesting, but has degenerated into kreynolds and KarinsDad squabbling over the dispel magic rules and sage advice. It needs to be killed off.


----------



## WanderingMonster

*Re: Re: I am Threadkiller*



			
				Rackhir said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Do you think you could please go post over in the D&D rule forum in the thread  "Magic Ammunition Costs", it started out interesting, but has degenerated into kreynolds and KarinsDad squabbling over the dispel magic rules and sage advice. It needs to be killed off. *




Dude, you're looking for my cousin, *SummonedMonster*.  I'm a random encounter.  You can't just _send_ me somewhere.  I'm only attracted to loud adventurers and long periods of inactivity.  I break up the monotony and inject an element of uncertainty into the lives of Dirk the Paladin, Binky the Elf, and Feena the Scant-Clad (among others).

_Edit to fix mismatched tags...duh_


----------



## madriel

I thought SummonedMonster had to stay where he was put?  Eh, well, you live and learn.


----------



## Mortaneus

Nope, not dead yet!!!


*BUMP*


----------



## Mortaneus

Must....climb......list....

*puff*  *puff*


----------



## The Sigil

Just when you thought it was dead, and nobody had posted in over 10 days...

BUMP!  SET!  SPIKE!

--The Sigil


----------



## alsih2o

stab! stab! kick! pummel! and defenestrate!


----------



## Mortaneus

NO!  I'm the one who's going to kill this thread!

ME!  ME!  ME!!!!


----------



## Bihor

the thread must be in full defence. It can't be kill


----------



## Mortaneus

Only time will tell, I guess.


----------



## CrazyMage

Man, Rasputin died quicker than this thread.  RASPUTIN!!


----------



## Sir Hawkeye

*Re: Re: Re: Re: I am Threadkiller*



			
				Mark said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Oh, please...
> 
> Being on a streak, winning or losing, makes you neither a winner nor a loser, just streaky!
> 
> You still have one of the most original and inventive sigs that has ever graced a message board, if that helps...?  *




And this board needs more streaking!


----------



## The Sigil

*Tosses thread back on top of the heap*

He's not QUITE dead... he's feeling better...

--The Sigil


----------



## WanderingMonster

Are we dead yet?


----------



## Sir Hawkeye

Threado Lives!

There's my productive contribution.


----------



## alsih2o

WanderingMonster said:
			
		

> *Are we dead yet? *




 nope


----------



## Ravellion

So, how's about [religious subject] or [political subject]?

Let's see if this getsthe thread closed, and hence killed (more likely murdered, but hey!).

Rav


----------



## CrazyMage

Good idea, Rav.
[random poster], I mock your deeply held religious and political beliefs.  How can you be so stupid?

(Not strong enough?)


----------



## alsih2o

oh yeah?!?! well i openly mock your ikea furniture and your pets...and your miserable excuse for turfgrass you call a yard! so there!


----------



## Zappo

Say, do you win something for being the last to post in this thread?


----------



## alsih2o

yes, you win the title of   ultimate loser


----------



## The Sigil

alsih2o said:
			
		

> *yes, you win the title of   ultimate loser *



Cool, I wanna be an "ultimate loser" - where do I sign up?

--The Sigil


----------



## alsih2o

The Sigil said:
			
		

> *
> Cool, I wanna be an "ultimate loser" - where do I sign up?
> 
> --The Sigil *




 there is the rub, you have to keep signing up and signing up and signing up and signing up....it ain't easy (i should know)


----------



## The Sigil

alsih2o said:
			
		

> *
> 
> there is the rub, you have to keep signing up and signing up and signing up and signing up....it ain't easy (i should know) *



Does that mean that the bigger your post count, the bigger loser you are? 

Funny, around here most seem to suffer from "post count envy."

Geez, now I'm starting to sound like Hong...

--The Sigil


----------



## Henry

Everyone can quit now - I have posted in this thread. Therefore, it will wither and die like a hacked weed grown on a trellis.

Or better yet, on a gazebo.


----------



## The Sigil

Henry said:
			
		

> *Everyone can quit now - I have posted in this thread. Therefore, it will wither and die like a hacked weed grown on a trellis.
> 
> Or better yet, on a gazebo.  *



Well, aren't you just exactly like Hitler.  You're a nazi - thinking that just because you post on this thread you can kill it!  You're trying to play God and exterminate threads just like Nazis did to those they didn't like.

--The Sigil


----------



## alsih2o

The Sigil said:
			
		

> *
> Does that mean that the bigger your post count, the bigger loser you are?
> 
> Funny, around here most seem to suffer from "post count envy."
> 
> Geez, now I'm starting to sound like Hong...
> 
> --The Sigil *




 post count has nothing to do with it, it more along the lines of "how do you keep an x entertained?" and walking away..

 and please don't be like hong  (hi hong!)


----------



## The Sigil

Geez, not even Godwin's Law was enough to bring this thread down... 

--The Sigil


----------



## Ravellion

alsih2o said:
			
		

> *oh yeah?!?! well i openly mock your ikea furniture and your pets...and your miserable excuse for turfgrass you call a yard! so there! *




Hmmm... I'm wondering if alsih2o read the other thread or not...

Rav


----------



## Henry

The Sigil said:
			
		

> *...You're trying to play God and exterminate threads just like Nazis did to those they didn't like.
> 
> --The Sigil *




I am a DM. I've DM'ed 143 campaigns in 20 years; I've performed countless Player character kills. I've fudged die rolls to save PC's, I've fudged die rolls to KILL PC's. I've spinkled worlds with more magic than Elminster on an amphetamine binge.

You think I have a God Complex. Let me tell you something.

I AM GOD.


----------



## The Sigil

ROFLMAO


----------



## Bragg Battleaxe

I just stopped in to kill this thread I heard about but I am out of ammo and I can't seem to find it. Its called "I am Threadkiller" or something like that? Anyone seen it?


----------



## Chun-tzu

Henry said:
			
		

> *I AM GOD. *




Why does Henry allow bad things to happen to Lawful Good people?

Can Henry create an RPG with rules so complicated that even He can't understand them?


----------



## Mortaneus

This thread is mine to kill.  

As it has been fortold.


----------



## Khorod

It is worse to be invisible.
I think I just have displacement.  I am starting to notice more directly that personal responses are proportional to the number of posts you have made.

Clearly the wait of one's vote here is equal to the post tally.  Those 6000-ers are definitely in charge.


----------



## alsih2o

Khorod said:
			
		

> *It is worse to be invisible.
> I think I just have displacement.  I am starting to notice more directly that personal responses are proportional to the number of posts you have made.
> 
> Clearly the wait of one's vote here is equal to the post tally.  Those 6000-ers are definitely in charge. *




 actually, it is all morrus. he says new kids are in quarantine until a certain number of posts....wait, you will get a letter after a while telling you who can be acknowledged and which new and low count posters might still have r.p.cooties


----------



## Cake Mage

Which begs a diffrent question:  

What happens to a thread differed?


----------



## Asheron

well you already got the amazing number of..............123 posts after you fist posted your message.....makes ya feel better?


----------



## Henry

Cake Mage said:
			
		

> *Which begs a diffrent question:
> What happens to a thread differed?
> *




Existentialism - Nothing. It doesn't exist. In fact, neither do you. Go away.

Hughesian response - Don't know. Got any raisins?

Psychiatric response - why has it been deferred? Does it have dreams about its mother? Why does it hate its father so much?

Philosophical response - It is deferred, but in the grand scheme of things, aren't we all? Besides, this ain't a forest, it's fallen down numerous time, it's gotten back up again, and I can hear this thread just fine.


----------



## Henry

> _Originally posted by Chun-tzu _*Why does Henry allow bad things to happen to Lawful Good people?*




Because it's fun.Who said *I* was Lawful Good?




> _Can Henry create an RPG with rules so complicated that even He can't understand them? [/B]_



_
Every day. My gaming group calls it "Henry's campaign," or, alternately, "That --- ----ed death trap" when they think I'm not around._


----------



## Mortaneus

Henry said:
			
		

> *
> Every day. My gaming group calls it "Henry's campaign," or, alternately, "That --- ----ed death trap" when they think I'm not around. *




GMing from the hip, eh?


----------



## WanderingMonster

Mortaneus said:
			
		

> *This thread is mine to kill.
> 
> As it has been fortold. *




Where?  Have you been divining life's mysteries from the corn in your poop?*

I am Threadkiller.


*I wrote that, and even I think it's gross.


----------



## alsih2o

WanderingMonster said:
			
		

> *Okay, I am officially appending my screenname with the honorific, "Threadkiller".  There hasn't been--in recent memory--a thread that has last more than 1-2 posts past when I last posted.   *




  this is a darned big thread for a threadkiller


----------



## Darkness

The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> I like the conspiracy angle. Take the burden off of me and puts it in the hands of a nameless force bent on usurping threads and deleting meritous comments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's called darkness *



 You _bet_ it is! 




			
				Mortaneus said:
			
		

> *I know!
> I'll post on every single thread on every forum!
> 
> Some of them will die, and I'll then be the record holder!
> 
> (for as long as it takes the mods to track me down and burn me at the stake... ) *



Don't forget that you can only post once every 60 seconds - so, considering that EN World currently has 23,153 threads (not to mention all the new threads that will be started while you're still busy with the current ones ), this would take you 16 days, 1 hour, and 53 minutes of non-stop posting.


----------



## Khorod

For the sake of irony, this thread should be acceptably maintained until it is the longest in the forum.

This was definitely a good thread to break the curse with.  An identify spell followed by the aid of the thread moderators.  Who, as priests of the divine (who will not be IDed), can cast remove curse by taking part and bringing others in their wake.

...I am developing an odd sense of humor tonight.  I should have it fixed or something...


----------



## alsih2o

Darkness said:
			
		

> *
> this would take you 16 days, 1 hour, and 53 minutes of non-stop posting.  *





 somebody call guiness!!!


----------



## Darkness

alsih2o said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> somebody call guiness!!! *



Good idea - I'm thirsty!


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

...and calling Guiness allows you to mock the Irish, thus prolonging the thread for a little bit longer...

...I mock you! Irish people and your silly Irish K-niggits!...

Have I made a mistake?


----------



## Buttercup

alsih2o said:
			
		

> * somebody call guiness!!! *




What should we call it?  Other than darn tasty, I mean?


----------



## WanderingMonster

Buttercup said:
			
		

> *
> 
> What should we call it?  Other than darn tasty, I mean? *




Dark and brewding?


----------



## Mortaneus

WanderingMonster said:
			
		

> *
> Where?  Have you been divining life's mysteries from the corn in your poop?*
> *





Scatomancy?

That's pretty vile.


----------



## alsih2o

anyway, back to beer....


----------



## Mortaneus

alsih2o said:
			
		

> *anyway, back to beer.... *




Has anyone seen that 80 proof beer that sam adams was making?


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Back to beer?

Mine's a pint of whatever lager they're serving.

Cheers! \_/


----------



## Mortaneus

Here's a website to check out:

http://worldofbeer.com/


----------



## alsih2o

whew! this thing was halfway down the second page! mortaneus almost got away with being the threadkiller by distracting you folks with beer!


----------



## Mortaneus

alsih2o said:
			
		

> *whew! this thing was halfway down the second page! mortaneus almost got away with being the threadkiller by distracting you folks with beer!   *




Hey, I had to try.   

Besides, you're the who brought it up.

BTW,  here's more brew for your pleasure:

http://www.thebrewhut.com/ 

http://www.beeronthewall.com/ 

http://www.realbeer.com/ 

http://www.beerneck.com/ 

http://www.beerhunter.com/


----------



## alsih2o

ffol me once, shame on you...fool me twice, shame on me.

 you are gonna have to come up with something else


----------



## Siridar

Mmmmmm. Beeeeeeerrrrrrr.


----------



## Henry

Mortaneus said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Has anyone seen that 80 proof beer that sam adams was making? *




Now THERE's a scary image:

Beer that light up a dark room.


----------



## WanderingMonster

Curse you all...although there is one thread out there that _will_ die by my hand.  

Mwaha...mwahahaha...mwahahahahahahaha!


----------



## WanderingMonster

Mortaneus said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> Scatomancy?
> 
> That's pretty vile. *




Yeah, well.  It's a marketing gimmick.  If I could've afforded it, my whole post would have been sealed due to manure content.


----------



## Mortaneus

WanderingMonster said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Yeah, well.  It's a marketing gimmick.  If I could've afforded it, my whole post would have been sealed due to manure content. *




Maybe that's why you kill threads.

The smell.


----------



## The Sigil

_Casts "Raise Thread" spell_

You cannot keep it dead for long... 

--The Sigil


----------



## Piratecat

Threadkiller?  HAH!  It's the one thread that HASN'T gotten closed today!


----------



## Mortaneus

Arrrr.....Talk Like a Pirate Day be fast approachin'.

Batten down the hatches and hoist the mainsel!


----------



## alsih2o

alive! ALIVE! *ALIVE!* ALIVE!


----------



## Malakye

As you can see by my huge post count (I saw you looking), I don't post often.  When I do post, it is usually ignored or the thread dies.  I'm not sure why.  Maybe it is because I ramble on forever and ever with my thoughts flowing out of my head like a leaky faucet using bad grammar and speling.  Maybe it is because I have such awesome posts that nobody can even think of trying to respond, fearing their post will pale in comparison to mine(that's a good one).  Maybe it is because I am not particularly attractive.  Maybe it is because I only get to play DnD once a month if I'm lucky and that is somehow sensed by others who fear they will contract some sort of "I never get to play DnD" disease.  Maybe it's because I'm from Fargo and people are afraid that if they make me mad I'll throw them in a wood chipper.  Or maybe it's because I never use more than one paragraph.


----------



## Chun-tzu

Malakye said:
			
		

> *As you can see by my huge post count (I saw you looking), I don't post often.  When I do post, it is usually ignored or the thread dies.  I'm not sure why.  Maybe it is because I ramble on forever and ever with my thoughts flowing out of my head like a leaky faucet using bad grammar and speling.  Maybe it is because I have such awesome posts that nobody can even think of trying to respond, fearing their post will pale in comparison to mine(that's a good one).  Maybe it is because I am not particularly attractive.  Maybe it is because I only get to play DnD once a month if I'm lucky and that is somehow sensed by others who fear they will contract some sort of "I never get to play DnD" disease.  Maybe it's because I'm from Fargo and people are afraid that if they make me mad I'll throw them in a wood chipper.  Or maybe it's because I never use more than one paragraph.   *




No, it's your breath. Sorry to be so blunt, but better that you know.


----------



## Sulimo

Mortaneus said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> Scatomancy?
> 
> That's pretty vile. *




Hmm...I'm wondering if Monte included any rules for scatomancy in the BVD?


----------



## WanderingMonster

*You think THAT"S Vile...*

Dude, Monte's so Vile he wrote in a tribe of chaotic evil gnomes that are exclusive scatophages.

Blecch!


----------



## alsih2o

i heard it was gourmet scatomancy!


----------



## Renaissance Man

WanderingMonster said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Where?  Have you been divining life's mysteries from the corn in your poop?*
> *




Ah, corn.  The gift that keeps giving.


----------



## Renaissance Man

A scatophage?  Is that someone who realy knows his s**t... before it happens?


----------



## Brown Jenkin

Trying to sneak away again. Bad Thread, back to the top you go.


----------



## Mortaneus

Gaahhh!!!!

My thread!  Mine!  Mine!

Me want xp from thread kill!

Me 15 xp away from lvl 20 threadkiller!

(need stat point for int)


----------



## alsih2o

i think some of us are showing a streak of immaturity.


----------



## Henry

Scatomancy? I always thought that was the art of divining prophecy from the ramblings of  Louis Armstrong, Matt Murphy and Kurt Elling...


----------



## Dinkeldog

Shibby-dooby-doo-bop...bop...bop


----------



## Ravellion

I really must say that I find it touching that the Moderators humoured you. Actually, you have been blessed by the secret society. You see W.M., Enworld really isn't all that big of a site. It's you, me, the moderators, and all the moderators' alternative login names.

That's why you were a threadkiller... everytime you showed up, they knew that a security breach might be imminent. However, your starting of this thread made them aware that their actions had the opposite efeect of what they intended. So now, they are keeping this thread alive just for you.

Me? I am defecting. That's why I am opening up this information to you. I am going to be well protected.

Rav


----------



## alsih2o

i, for one, am sick of the constant implication that there is a hive mind at work here. i am not part of someone elses mind, i am a real and independent person.



 i am also one of the "unnamed litigants" in the "moderator-admin. lovechild" suit you may or may not have heard about.


----------



## WanderingMonster

i, for one, am sick of the constant implication that there is a hive mind at work here. i am not part of someone elses mind, i am a real and independent person.


----------



## WanderingMonster

Henry said:
			
		

> *Scatomancy? I always thought that was the art of divining prophecy from the ramblings of  Louis Armstrong, Matt Murphy and Kurt Elling... *




No, that's Scatomancy Caruthers.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

i, for one, am sick of the constant implication that there is a hive mind at work here. i am not part of someone elses mind, i am a real and independent person.


----------



## alsih2o

i, for one, am sick of the constant impli...oh, wait.


----------



## WanderingMonster

alsih2o said:
			
		

> *i think some of us are showing a streak of immaturity. *




Now wait.  We need some definitions here.  Is scatomancy Vile?  Because if it is, then by some standards, it is also "mature".  Now if scatomancy is immature, by the same standards, it cannot be vile.  

Someone should start a thread...or maybe not.  So far, the mods have turned a blind eye to this pointless thread that --by the way--I will soon kill.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

I look forward to seeing the death of this thread. I shall keep coming back to it, to check it's dead, of course. I may even pass comment.

So - anyone think it's dead yet?


----------



## alsih2o

WanderingMonster said:
			
		

> *
> Now wait.  We need some definitions here.  Is scatomancy Vile?  Because if it is, then by some standards, it is also "mature".  Now if scatomancy is immature, by the same standards, it cannot be vile.
> 
> Someone should start a thread...or maybe not.  So far, the mods have turned a blind eye to this pointless thread that --by the way--I will soon kill. *




 actually, i meant my comment as a joke on keeping a thread going, and found humor in the scatomantic aspects of the thread.

 by immaturity i was mocking my constant revival of the thread, along with others.

 i am all about poopcorn


----------



## Henry

Scatomancy in action...


_Scooby-doop-watta-do-wop-do-wop..._ 

In the age of the new mankind...

_Scuttleet-tweedle-di-di-di-diddle-ee-o!_ 

There will arise a new champion, forged of idle hands...

_Shuub-shuda-biddle-widdle-dweee-op day-_ 

The champion will stride the world in a battle of good and evil...

_Buh-widdle-zee-zee!_ 

And Yet,

_Kla-diddle-dwee-weee-wee-oh._ 

The spawn of haraldry will strike it down, to the bowels of the earth....


Anybody got any clues what this means?


----------



## alsih2o

Henry said:
			
		

> *
> Anybody got any clues what this means? *




 no, but i do notice you got everything back to poop again with that catchy "bowels" line at the end


----------



## DerianCypher

ARGH! This thread really does need to die.

He's supposed to be the threadKILLER and this one has yet to die...

wait... I'm helping to keep it alive....

DOH
DC


----------



## WanderingMonster

> *He's supposed to be the threadKILLER and this one has yet to die...*





I'm more like cigarettes than a bullet to the brain.


----------



## WanderingMonster

alsih2o said:
			
		

> *
> 
> actually, i meant my comment as a joke on keeping a thread going, and found humor in the scatomantic aspects of the thread.
> 
> by immaturity i was mocking my constant revival of the thread, along with others.
> 
> i am all about poopcorn *




Well duh.  Like I didn't know.


----------



## Sulimo

Tallarn said:
			
		

> *So - anyone think it's dead yet? *




No. It's only mostly dead....


----------



## WanderingMonster

Sulimo said:
			
		

> *
> 
> No. It's only mostly dead.... *




So it's True Love that keeps this thread alive.  How touching (in good way.  No bad touching allowed).

Sincerely,

[sig on break--back in 1d10 minutes]


----------



## alsih2o

WanderingMonster said:
			
		

> I'm more like cigarettes than a bullet to the brain. [/B]





 but I quit smoking, and just you watch, i can quit my brain too!!!!






  wait......


----------



## Avarice

*Touch of Death*

So, this thread still refuses to die, does it?  Well I can fix that!  No topic can long withstand the blighted touch of Avarice Threadbane!  Down into the abyss with thee!


----------



## Zappo

Quitting smoking is easy, but try quitting underwear!

(ok, that was ugly, please don't beat me...)


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

*Mr A walks into shop*

Mr A: Hello? Er, excuse me, miss?
Mr B: What do you mean, miss?
Mr A: I'm sorry, I have a cold. I wish to register a complaint about this thread, what I posted to not 'arf an hour ago.
Mr B: What's wrong with it?
Mr A: It's <b>dead</b> that's what's wrong with it!

etc etc etc...please, don't anyone carry this on...


----------



## Khorod

This thread is subject to new zoning laws.  It is officially <b>un</b>dead.


----------



## Darkness

Zappo said:
			
		

> *Quitting smoking is easy, but try quitting underwear!
> 
> (ok, that was ugly, please don't beat me...) *



/me _kicks_ Zappo.


----------



## alsih2o

this whole thread has gotten ridiculous and out of control...



*ONLY 24,970 MORE TO GO!*


----------



## WanderingMonster

Didn't Dave Coulier have a show called Out of Control?  If that's what you're implying, then I am offended.


----------



## Mortaneus

Sheesh, I go on vacation for two weeks, and look what happens to this thread!   Page 9!

You people are slack!




Hmm....that brings up an interesting point.

At what point can a thread be truly declared 'dead'?  Considering that practically any thread can be posted to, no matter how old and ragged, doesn't that mean that they never truly die?


----------



## The Sigil

There are really only a couple of ways to put a bullet in the head of this thread... here goes...

I now threaten to do at least one of the following if the mods do not close this thread:

1.) /me uses every expletive known to man plus a few new ones in order to shock Eric's grandmother and get the thread locked.

2.) Then /me issues flaming scathing attacks on Tracy Hickman, the Book of Vile Darkness, Anthony "I used to be a bean-counter" Valterra, the brokenness of 3e, Hong Ooi, Liquide (just to see if he'll show up) and bring up every single controversial topic where the flames rose so high they were banned from the boards. 

Unfortunately, this means that the mod will probably be the last one to post before locking the thread.

So I give the mods permission to lock this thread now, since I've explained why it will be locked if my demands are not met.

BUWAHAHAHAHAHA

The Sigil


----------



## Mortaneus

Then I guess I'll have to keep posting so I'm the last non-mod poster on the thread.

Then I'll be able to claim the true title of THREADKILLER!!!!

Mwahahahaaa.....


----------



## alsih2o

nah


----------



## Heathen72

*Cmon, Morrus!*

I'm just waiting for Morrus to say "I don't care who started this thread - I am gonna finish it."
Hence I propose this as the solution to the thread: 
The one who wins the title "threadkiller" - the one who shall have it appended to their username - shall be the one who has the penultimate thread - i.e; the last one on the list before the  administrator's "I'm shutting this thread down" post.

So
.
.
.
.
.
any time now guys... 
.
.
.
.
Quickly, before someone jumps in...
.
.
.
.
.
It doesn't have to be Morrus. It could be any of the moderators!! 
.
.
.
Even Henry
You are all munchkins!! Munchkin Munchkin Munchkin. Except for those of you who are hams.... Ham Ham Ham....
.
.
.
.
Okay Guys, we are running out of time... Someone else is about to post here.  It is your last chance....  
.
.
.
.
.
Other people are reading this post even as I write
.
.
.
.
.
I can't hold out for too long. Think of it. My very first post on the thead would be the threadkiller!! 
.
.
.
.
I can see that I'm going to have to report this thread...


----------



## Darkness

I won't lock this thread just yet.

Still, maybe I'll split off all the "the last post shall be mine! mwahahahahah!"-style posts into a new thread and close _that_ thread...


----------



## Crothian

5 pages, not too bad.  Of course not the Sacred Thread, but then again what is.   


So, Darkness, when will it be Archived?


----------



## WanderingMonster

*Why the heck is this in Meta???*



			
				Mortaneus said:
			
		

> *Sheesh, I go on vacation for two weeks, and look what happens to this thread!   Page 9!
> 
> You people are slack!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm....that brings up an interesting point.
> 
> At what point can a thread be truly declared 'dead'?  Considering that practically any thread can be posted to, no matter how old and ragged, doesn't that mean that they never truly die? *




You. Bastard.

I would've gotten away with it too, if weren't for you meddling kids!


----------



## Darkness

BTW... Do you want to win, Wandering Monster?


----------



## Darkness

Crothian said:
			
		

> *5 pages, not too bad.  Of course not the Sacred Thread, but then again what is.
> 
> 
> So, Darkness, when will it be Archived?   *



I fear wrecking it...


----------



## Crothian

Darkness said:
			
		

> *I fear wrecking it... *




Nay, the lord of the land will be pleased my imortalizing this fine work of art.


----------



## Heathen72

> So, Darkness, when will it be Archived?



it doesn't bode well that this post has had a sticky attached to it. 
Methinks it's one of those reversed psychology things. If they keep it at the top of the thread we will _really_ get sick of it.


----------



## Darkness

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Nay, the lord of the land will be pleased my imortalizing this fine work of art.
> 
> *



May be so, but with 900 posts, the boards might time out while I archive it - which will wreck it...


----------



## Crothian

spunkrat said:
			
		

> *
> it doesn't bode well that this post has had a sticky attached to it.
> Methinks it's one of those reversed psychology things. If they keep it at the top of the thread we will really get sick of it. *




Actually, I was referring to a different thread then this one.


----------



## Crothian

Darkness said:
			
		

> *May be so, but with 900 posts, the boards might time out while I archive it - which will wreck it... *




I guess that would fall under the Bad catagory.  That might be a little hard to explain to Morrus.

"But the guy in Columbus keep hounding me, so I archived a thread of 900 posts that actually had no substance what so ever.  And that killed the boards."


----------



## alsih2o

ding  (i didn't wamma just say bump)


----------



## WanderingMonster

This is just a ploy to get more traffic in Meta...


----------



## alsih2o

nah


----------



## Heathen72

> Actually, I was referring to a different thread then this one.




That's alright, I wasn't.


----------



## hong

WanderingMonster said:
			
		

> *This is just a ploy to get more traffic in Meta... *




Why would anyone bother? Meta already gets more traffic than the D20 System forum.


----------



## Ravellion

So Why is this is in Meta, and who put it there? Hmm? It must be one of us five, I know that, and it wasn't me!

Rav, Going "buzzzzz" in the Hive


----------



## Thorntangle

Elevator going up! Top floor - Interest, Page Views, and Number of Replies!


----------



## Mortaneus

Ahh....you moved!

Bad thread!  No cookie!


----------



## The Sigil

Unfortunately, this is the thread that will not die...

Why?

*Casts Animate Thread*

Because it is now neither alive nor thread... it is UNTHREAD!

You cannot kill it, as it is already dead.  Your posting does not enliven it, as I have already animated it by my own twisted use of Black Arts.  Having thus done so, I have truly put an end to this thread's mortal coil, allowing me to claim the crown as THREADKILLER!

... or not. :b

--The Sigil


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

The Sigil said:
			
		

> *Because it is now neither alive nor thread... it is UNTHREAD!*




*big grin and chuckle*

Beware the Unthread Legions!


----------



## Mortaneus

Well, since I hit epic levels, I picked up the feat Positive Feedback Aura.

Therefore, I automatically Turn the Unthread.

So there.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

I believe this thread has "Turn Resistance +a bigger number than you can think of".

I think it may even rate epic levels of its own by now.


----------



## WanderingMonster

The Sigil said:
			
		

> *Because it is now neither alive nor thread... it is UNTHREAD!
> *




So, it's like the 7-Up of threads?  

Crisp and Clean. No Caffeine.


----------



## Heathen72

*Nothing can save this thread now*

This tread is now doomed, for it is under attack by the destroyer and devastater of all...
-*Threadbear!!*


----------



## arwink

*Re: Nothing can save this thread now*



			
				spunkrat said:
			
		

> *This tread is now doomed, for it is under attack by the destroyer and devastater of all...
> -Threadbear!! *




Nah.  Haven't you realised that trying to kill a silly thread in Meta at the moment is near impossible?


----------



## Heathen72

*You say so , but only because you haven't met ....*

The threaditor...


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

But his power palls before the power of...

<b>The Threadinator!</b>


----------



## Ravellion

Takes Beretta 92F. Loads clip. Takes off safety. Then...

BANG!
BANG!
BANG!
BANG!
BANG!
BANG!
BANG!
BANG!
BANG!
BANG!
BANG!
BANG!
BANG!
BANG!
BANG!
Click!
Click!
Click!

Hmmmmm... Dead yet?

Rav


----------



## arwink

Rav said:
			
		

> *Takes Beretta 92F. Loads clip. Takes off safety. Then...
> 
> BANG!
> BANG!
> BANG!
> BANG!
> BANG!
> BANG!
> BANG!
> BANG!
> BANG!
> BANG!
> BANG!
> BANG!
> BANG!
> BANG!
> BANG!
> Click!
> Click!
> Click!
> 
> Hmmmmm... Dead yet?
> 
> Rav *




No.


----------



## Ravellion

*Clinkgcling* (empty clip falling to ground).
*Wssp* (taking clip from belt)
*clickclack* (reloading)

Shouts out: "If it bleeds, we can kill it!"

BANG!
BANG!
BANG!
BANG!
BANG!
BANG!
BANG!
BANG!
BANG!
BANG!
BANG!
BANG!
BANG!
BANG!
BANG!

Hmmm. No blood.

Rav


----------



## Heathen72

*we can't kill this one...*

we obviously need a more accurate thread assessment


----------



## Sulimo

hey nonny nonny


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

*Re: we can't kill this one...*



			
				spunkrat said:
			
		

> *we obviously need a more accurate thread assessment *




_looks at the thread_

It's a thread.

_shrugs and leaves again_


----------



## arwink

*Re: Re: we can't kill this one...*



			
				Tallarn said:
			
		

> *
> 
> looks at the thread
> 
> It's a thread.
> 
> shrugs and leaves again *




Insightful.

If only someone had done it sooner.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Well, I try you know.

In fact, if I'd left the reply to this, I may indeed have become threadkiller. But now I've replied to it again, it shall suffer yet more life.

when was this thread started anyway?


----------



## arwink

Tallarn said:
			
		

> *Well, I try you know.
> 
> In fact, if I'd left the reply to this, I may indeed have become threadkiller. But now I've replied to it again, it shall suffer yet more life.
> 
> when was this thread started anyway? *




Don't look at me.  It was like this when I got here.


----------



## Ravellion

*Re: Re: Re: we can't kill this one...*



			
				arwink said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Insightful.
> 
> If only someone had done it sooner. *




2nd opinion:
Looks at thread.
"It's a 'META' thread, originally started in GD by WanderingMonster"

Rav


----------



## arwink

So this is what they look like when they move from GD to Meta.

I only get to see that in reverse for some reason.


----------



## Darkness

arwink said:
			
		

> *So this is what they look like when they move from GD to Meta.
> 
> I only get to see that in reverse for some reason. *



Read _this_ thread, then, and be enlightened.


----------



## Mortaneus

Darkness said:
			
		

> *Read this thread, then, and be enlightened.  *




Chrome......


Chrome......


Chrome......


Bah, bah, ba-lu-bahp....


Chrome......


----------



## arwink

Darkness said:
			
		

> *Read this thread, then, and be enlightened.  *




Do you seriously think it will help me any?


----------



## WanderingMonster

I think the irony of the One True Threadkiller creating the Thread-That-Will-Not-Die is...well...ironic.


----------



## arwink

No thread dies.  It just gets sent to meta and canabilized for parts.


----------



## Ravellion

arwink said:
			
		

> *No thread dies.  It just gets sent to meta and canabilized for parts. *




Dibs on your posts! 

Rav


----------



## arwink

They're all yours.  

My current post-counts the result of a very strange week.


----------



## Ravellion

arwink said:
			
		

> *They're all yours.
> 
> My current post-counts the result of a very strange week. *




I made about 550 really serious posts, but from that point on, it's all in been posted in the last 20 hours. 12 of which I was asleep (Cool, huh?)...

But now, this thread mus die:

The western political system is too heavily influenced by Judeo-Christian religion! 

Rav


----------



## arwink

That seems to be the way it works at present.

Five days ago, I had 212 posts.

I suddenly see Crothains point about postcount very quickly.


----------



## Ravellion

arwink said:
			
		

> *I suddenly see Crothains point about postcount very quickly. *




Nah, That's just sleep deprivation.


----------



## Heathen72

*I am threadkiller!!*

I am Spartacus!
No, I mean I am threadkiller


----------



## Mortaneus

Rav said:
			
		

> *
> The western political system is too heavily influenced by Judeo-Christian religion!
> *




And hitler.


----------



## Ravellion

Ooh. How could I forget Hitler ? And fluffy bunnies? (only makes sense for Nutkinlanders...  )

Rav


----------



## Heathen72

*Beware...*

This is the inthreadible hulk!! 
It is I who shall kill this thread! 
I!!
I!!!


Just when you thought it was going to fall off the bottom of the page


----------



## Ravellion

*Re: Beware...*

But what about Religion, Hitler and fluffy bunnies?

Rav


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

*Re: Re: Beware...*



			
				Rav said:
			
		

> *But what about Religion, Hitler and fluffy bunnies?*




I think we have too much of the first, waaaaay to much of the second (the minimal amount we had when he was *alive*was too much!) and not nearly enough of the third.

And I shall see this thread live to be 1000 posts! I shall! If I have to resurrect it from the grave another 500 times! Bwahahahaah!


----------



## Mortaneus

Bad thread!  To the top you go!

*BUMP*


----------



## alsih2o

huh?


----------



## Sir Trent

*Still?*

This thread still hasn't died? How awful!


----------



## Ravellion

Shooting this thread with disallowed subjects and a Beretta 92F hasn't helped, so the only way we are going to kill it is getting it to 1000 posts, as Tallarn suggested...

Rav


----------



## arwink

Just add (hivemind) to the title.  I figure it'll take us three days, max.


----------



## Jeph

Yeah, but then one thread has to go. The oldest? That would be Drivel. The newest? That would be A New Hope. The Middleishishnessishnessishnessest? I guess that would be Nooooo!, but I'm biased, since I started that one.  

Right, about them bunnies: Huh?


----------



## Horacio

Jeph said:
			
		

> *Right, about them bunnies: Huh? *



_A very well known music begins to play after Jeph's words..._

I've got a theory
It could be bunnies
Bunnies aren't just cute like everybody supposes
They got them hoppy legs and twitchy little noses
And what's with all the carrots?
What do they need such good eyesight for anyway?
Bunnies! Bunnies!
It must be bunnies!


----------



## Airwolf

*Beware the bunnies*

I have incontrovertible proof that bunnies are dangerous (see image).  The treacherous little rabbits may be planning to take over the world.







Edit: If someone thinks the bunny pict is too big let me know and I will change it to a link.  

Just so I don't let any of my fans down:
Chick with big Knockers


----------



## Zappo

Rav said:
			
		

> *Shooting this thread with disallowed subjects and a Beretta 92F hasn't helped...*



That's because this has in fact turned into an _undead_ thread. There is only one way to kill it, and that's not by bringing it to 1000 posts but by turning it into a thoughtful, interesting and on-topic discussion. Unfortunately, that's beyond my power right now.


----------



## Horacio

Zappo said:
			
		

> *That's because this has in fact turned into an undead thread. There is only one way to kill it, and that's not by bringing it to 1000 posts but by turning it into a thoughtful, interesting and on-topic discussion. Unfortunately, that's beyond my power right now. *




That's beyond anyone's power, I'm afraid...


----------



## arwink

_Arwink starts jumping up and down on the thread._ 

Break, damn you.  Break!


----------



## Jeph

It won't break. It will _never_ break. In fact, it will grow, and GROW, and *GROW*!!! 

IT SHALL TAKE OVER THE WORLD! BWAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## Horacio

Jeph said:
			
		

> *It won't break. It will never break. In fact, it will grow, and GROW, and GROW!!!
> 
> IT SHALL TAKE OVER THE WORLD! BWAHAHAHAHA! *




Oh, dear, you forgot your pills... again...


----------



## Ravellion

arwink said:
			
		

> *Arwink starts jumping up and down on the thread.
> 
> Break, damn you.  Break! *



I'll jump with you!... But emmm... what happens if we are both jumping on the thread, and then it breaks... won't we fall into an internet vacuum or something?

Rav


----------



## Crothian

Rav said:
			
		

> *I'll jump with you!... But emmm... what happens if we are both jumping on the thread, and then it breaks... won't we fall into an internet vacuum or something?
> 
> Rav *




I'm with you.  You two jump first, I'll follow.  Honest.


----------



## Ravellion

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I'm with you.  You two jump first, I'll follow.  Honest. *



Arwink, _on_ three or _after_ three?

Rav


----------



## Crothian

Rav said:
			
		

> *
> Arwink, on three or after three?
> 
> Rav *




How about I push on two?


----------



## Ravellion

...One....two! (jumps _back_!)

Rav


----------



## Jeph

> *Oh, dear, you forgot your pills... again...*




Aaaah, but which ones?


----------



## Crothian

Jeph said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Aaaah, but which ones?  *




Just grab a handful, that's what I do


----------



## arwink

Rav said:
			
		

> *...One....two! (jumps back!)
> 
> Rav *




_Arwink wanders back to the thread.  Looks at Rav's cooercion, looks at his display of jumping, looks at the thread still standing proud, then raises an eyebrow._ 

Hmm.  That may have actually worked.  If there had been cooperation from a second party.

Damn thread, it's never going to die.


----------



## Crothian

Is it supposed to die?  I can get it closed.  I have super powers like that.  I'll get a stern talking to by the mods (and maybe worse), but I can do it.


----------



## arwink

Yes, but that would be cheating.  It would be an affront to the threads credibility to kill it by such underhanded methods.


----------



## Crothian

I know, I'd never do that.  That is just so not me.  So, why do you want this thread to die?  What did it ever do to you?


----------



## Heathen72

*What,  kill this little thread?*

This thread shall never die...
here are three reasons why 

"...Kill the thread? How could we do such a thing?
I mean look at its beautiful chubby face <spunkrat grabs the "I am threadkiller" thread by the cheek and squeezes> It doesn't deserve to die! It deserves a long long life in the meta page!..."

"...Besides, it may be the only thing keeping us alive... It is the only constant in life any more. If we to destroy it, we could be placing the very fabric of reality under threat.
Fight for the "I am threadkiller thread" I say..." 

"...Let us no more see this ugly cousin to our own threads as something to be scorned. Let us celebrate diversity. We should be lifting it into the air as a shining example of what the Enworld boards can achieve!..."


----------



## Crothian

It'll die, and this post bring it one step closer to ultimate doom!!


----------



## Darkness

Aw! Killing poor, defenseless threads!


----------



## Horacio

Darkness said:
			
		

> *Aw! Killing poor, defenseless threads! *




I'll help to keep it alive...


----------



## Darkness

It'll grow into a nice, healthy thread one day...


----------



## Horacio

Darkness said:
			
		

> *It'll grow into a nice, healthy thread one day... *




Or into a big old fat one, but at least it will be alive...


----------



## Darkness

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Or into a big old fat one, but at least it will be alive... *



Orcus is big, old and fat, too - but I'm not whether he's alive...


----------



## Horacio

Darkness said:
			
		

> *Orcus is big, old and fat, too - but I'm not whether he's alive... *




I don't want this thread to become like Orcus, thankyouverymuch...


----------



## Darkness

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I don't want this thread to become like Orcus, thankyouverymuch...  *



Why not? He's a Demon Prince of the Undead - what's not to like? 

Besides, have you seen the Orcus pumpkin template for Halloween?


----------



## Horacio

Darkness said:
			
		

> *Why not? He's a Demon Prince of the Undead - what's not to like?
> 
> Besides, have you seen the Orcus pumpkin template for Halloween? *




I want this thread alive, not undead. Undead are ugly and smelly, I don't want to post in a smelly thread...


----------



## Darkness

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I want this thread alive, not undead. Undead are ugly and smelly, I don't want to post in a smelly thread... *



/me casts _animate kebab_.


----------



## Horacio

Darkness said:
			
		

> */me casts animate kebab. *




Hulk Jester want kebaaaaaaaab


----------



## Airwolf

Ah, guys could you help me out here?

I am sort of having a senior moment.  I have forgotten what this thread started out to be about?


----------



## Horacio

Airwolf said:
			
		

> *Ah, guys could you help me out here?
> 
> I am sort of having a senior moment.  I have forgotten what this thread started out to be about?
> 
> *




It doesn't matter anymore, I'm afraid...


----------



## Darkness

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> It doesn't matter anymore, I'm afraid... *



It would seem so, yes. 

(Maybe I should close the thread now? )


----------



## Horacio

Darkness said:
			
		

> *It would seem so, yes.
> 
> (Maybe I should close the thread now? ) *




I didn't start it, so my opinion has no weight...


----------



## Darkness

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I didn't start it, so my opinion has no weight... *



I know; it was more of a general musing.


----------



## Crothian

Darkness said:
			
		

> *I know; it was more of a general musing.  *




I vote stop and I place my 10,000 + electorial votes behind it.  Postcount equal electorial votes, right?


----------



## Darkness

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I vote stop and I place my 10,000 + electorial votes behind it.  Postcount equal electorial votes, right?   *



I want to buy a vowel.


----------



## Crothian

Darkness said:
			
		

> *I want to buy a vowel. *




Sorry, there are no vowels.


----------



## Darkness

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Sorry, there are no vowels. *



Thr r n vwls?


----------



## Crothian

Darkness said:
			
		

> *Thr r n vwls? *




I wasn't referring to that sentance but to the sentance that you were trying to buy a vowel for.


----------



## Jeph

Vwl? Wht r ths vwls tht y spk f?


----------



## Ravellion

Pull the plug Darkness... This thread is actually a hivemind thread... read page 4.

(Yes, I mentioned the Hivemind after it had been forgotten for a few months )

Rav


----------



## Crothian

I do not know of this Hivemind of which you speak.


----------



## Jeph

There are currently 4 hivemind threads. Strike this one down, and your training shall be complete! Then, you shall be a _true_ acolyte of the Dark Side of the Force! Yessss . . . you want to . . .


----------



## Crothian

If you strike down this thread it will become more powerdule then you can ever imagine.


----------



## Jeph

Lock it.

.

.

.

.


Then, archive it.  That way, it shall NEVER die! [que evil laugh]


----------



## Crothian

Well, what's the escape artist check on a thread escaping from the lock?  And what's the DC to pick the lock?  These are important to know.


----------



## Mortaneus

Crothian said:
			
		

> *Well, what's the escape artist check on a thread escaping from the lock?  And what's the DC to pick the lock?  These are important to know. *




Let's see, if the thread's level is equal to the number of posts in it, and it certainly seems fairly roguish....

Then it can probably pop any lock with a free action, just by looking at it wrong!


----------



## Sir Trent

I am here this morning to comment on the Geo-politacal ramifications of the Supreme Courts decision to ban the intentional ingestion of Koala-based insecticides... oops, sorry. Wrong thread.


----------



## Horacio

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I vote stop and I place my 10,000 + electorial votes behind it.  Postcount equal electorial votes, right?   *




Then I oppose my 4000+ votes to yours, only to be the main oppositionparty in the EN World congress...


----------



## arwink

_Arwink massages the thread_ 

Yes, my pretty, yes.  Don't listen when they say they'll lock you down.  Don't listen when they call for you death.  Sleep.  Sleep in the depths beneath the boards.  One day, when you're needed, we'll summon you from your sleep to destroy the world.


----------



## Horacio

arwink said:
			
		

> *Arwink massages the thread
> 
> Yes, my pretty, yes.  Don't listen when they say they'll lock you down.  Don't listen when they call for you death.  Sleep.  Sleep in the depths beneath the boards.  One day, when you're needed, we'll summon you from your sleep to destroy the world. *




_The little thread makes disturbing noises of pleasure as Arwink's expert fingers touches it gently._

awwwwwww
ewwwwwww
hmmmmmmm


----------



## arwink

May well be time to rename the thread mugwump.


----------



## Horacio

arwink said:
			
		

> *May well be time to rename the thread mugwump. *




Ignorant Spanish Jester again...

What's a mugwump?


----------



## arwink

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ignorant Spanish Jester again...
> 
> What's a mugwump? *




Hmm.  That'd take some explaining, and could border on a lot of things Eric's Grandma wouldn't like to hear.

Try tracking down a copy of Naked Lunch, that should explain it.


----------



## Horacio

arwink said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Hmm.  That'd take some explaining, and could border on a lot of things Eric's Grandma wouldn't like to hear.
> 
> Try tracking down a copy of Naked Lunch, that should explain it. *




Naked Lunch? Your answer opens more questions...

What's Naked Lunch?


----------



## arwink

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Naked Lunch? Your answer opens more questions...
> 
> What's Naked Lunch? *




Ah. Sorry.  It's a novel by Willian S. Burroughs, written in the fourties or fifties some time.  David Cronenberg made a film version in the early nineties as well, which has no real correlation with anything that happens in the book but still manages to be the best adaption of a book I've ever seen.

Anyway, we should get back to killing the thread or breeding it for world domination.


----------



## Horacio

arwink said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ah. Sorry.  It's a novel by Willian S. Burroughs, written in the fourties or fifties some time.  David Cronenberg made a film version in the early nineties as well, which has no real correlation with anything that happens in the book but still manages to be the best adaption of a book I've ever seen.
> 
> Anyway, we should get back to killing the thread or breeding it for world domination. *




We are breeding it with our chat, now we are even giving it culture, book knowledge and so on...


----------



## Crothian

Naked Lunch, what a very odd movie.  I've yet to read the book.


----------



## Ravellion

Come on mods! Look at the opportunity presenting itself as we speak... the threadkiller thread, argubaly one of the longest running threads ever, and you, AND ONLY YOU, have the power to kill it.

Think about the quickening you'd get from killing such a long lived thread!

Rav


----------



## Crothian

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Then I oppose my 4000+ votes to yours, only to be the main oppositionparty in the EN World congress... *




But why oppose me?  You've got the looks, I've got the brains, together we could rule this place!!


----------



## Jeph

Remember, even though you two have a combined post count of like 15,000, there are still some 85,000 other posts on the boards, about 20,000 of which (extremely rough guess) are locked up in postsers with counts over 1K.

In other words, if you want to rule the worl, you'll have to take it over first!


----------



## Jeph

Nevermind. Ruling the worl should be a sinch. The _world_, however, is another matter entirely.


----------



## arwink

Crothian said:
			
		

> *Naked Lunch, what a very odd movie.  I've yet to read the book. *




the books much, much odder than the film, and that's saying something


----------



## Horacio

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> But why oppose me?  You've got the looks, I've got the brains, together we could rule this place!!   *




Hey, that sounds cool for a new sig for me...

_I have the looks, Crothian has the brain_


----------



## Dragongirl

Crothian said:
			
		

> *But why oppose me?  You've got the looks, I've got the brains, together we could rule this place!!   *



Horacio, the looks? hmmmmmmmm ok


----------



## Horacio

OH!

_Horacio blushes very very deeply, he is completly purple now..._


----------



## demiurge1138

You know, with this many posts, killing the thread just doesn't seem possible. Perhaps this is the Thread That Wouldn't Die.
And ten-thousand points to whomever gets that. 
Demiurge


----------



## Jeph

The mods close threads that get to 800 posts! Quick, everybody post 100 times!


----------



## Dragongirl

ok . . . 

100 times!


----------



## Crothian

So, does the thread want to be closed?  What are the warning signs?


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver

> So, does the thread want to be closed? What are the warning signs?




I'm posting on it? That must be some kind of sign.


----------



## Crothian

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I'm posting on it? That must be some kind of sign. *




Okay, so what does this sign mean?


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver

> Okay, so what does this sign mean?




Hmmm, don't know for sure but, it either has something to do with beer or extreme boredom.


----------



## Crothian

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Hmmm, don't know for sure but, it either has something to do with beer or extreme boredom. *




You can't go wrong with beer, unless it's cheap crappy beer.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver

> You can't go wrong with beer, unless it's cheap crappy beer.




Now that is wisdom!!


----------



## Crothian

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Now that is wisdom!! *




One of the many things one acheives with 10 000 posts


----------



## demiurge1138

Perhaps...
This thread actually _is_ already dead. We're all just going through denial. 
Now, its not a question of who kills the thread, but the first who accepts that it's dead.


----------



## Crothian

Nah, the thread is not dead.  It's on life support but every post that drives it farther in the ground actually makes it that much more alive.


----------



## Dragongirl

Poor Horacio, I post his pic and no one comments on it, or why I had to it post . . .


----------



## Horacio

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *Poor Horacio, I post his pic and no one comments on it, or why I had to it post . . . *




Don't give them ideas! (blushing)


----------



## Crothian

I figured DG asked horacio so horacio sent it to her.  It seemed pretty un devious a thing.  Now, if the picture was through a telephoto lense from a few hundred meters away and it was obvious horacio did not know he was being filmed, then I'd say something.


----------



## Dragongirl

Crothian said:
			
		

> *I figured DG asked horacio so horacio sent it to her.  It seemed pretty un devious a thing.  Now, if the picture was through a telephoto lense from a few hundred meters away and it was obvious horacio did not know he was being filmed, then I'd say something. *



Then I better not show the other pics . . .


----------



## Horacio

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *Then I better not show the other pics . . . *




_Horacio blushes deeply... again_


----------



## Sir Trent

*Seems to me...*

It seems to me that we're forgetting one important factor in all this. Has anyone asked the thread if it wants to be killed? I mean, really, is it our place to murder something that obviously has taken on a life of its own?


----------



## Horacio

*Re: Seems to me...*



			
				Sir Trent said:
			
		

> *It seems to me that we're forgetting one important factor in all this. Has anyone asked the thread if it wants to be killed? I mean, really, is it our place to murder something that obviously has taken on a life of its own? *




I've already said it, this thread is alive, we have no right to kill it...


----------



## Ravellion

*Re: Seems to me...*



			
				Sir Trent said:
			
		

> *It seems to me that we're forgetting one important factor in all this. Has anyone asked the thread if it wants to be killed? I mean, really, is it our place to murder something that obviously has taken on a life of its own? *



Do you consider abortion to be moral? I do... Except... this thread might be older than 3 months.

Well, I am afraid we're going to have to whip out the cigars in a few months time... 

Rav


----------



## Sir Trent

*That should do it.*

Surely this line of discussion will finish this thread. No I do NOT think that abortion is moral. No matter what else happened, the baby didn't do anything wrong.


----------



## Ravellion

*Re: That should do it.*



			
				Sir Trent said:
			
		

> *Surely this line of discussion will finish this thread. No I do NOT think that abortion is moral. No matter what else happened, the baby didn't do anything wrong. *



[trying to use humour to soften the issue]Perhaps not, but the burst rubber certainly did not fulfill his job description [/trying to use humour to soften the issue]

Rav


----------



## Jeph

Let's talk about something political. That will surely get the thread closed.

So, what are your views on the PLO and Ariel Sharon?

(The most sensative political topic of all . . . ISRAEL AND PALESTINE! Bwahahahaha!)


----------



## Horacio

Jeph said:
			
		

> *Let's talk about something political. That will surely get the thread closed.
> 
> So, what are your views on the PLO and Ariel Sharon?
> 
> (The most sensative political topic of all . . . ISRAEL AND PALESTINE! Bwahahahaha!) *




Don't do it! Don't kill the poor thread...


----------



## Mortaneus

I was there Gandalf...

I was there 3000 years ago when this thread got started...when the strength of men failed.....


----------



## Horacio

This thread will live forever, I'm afraid...


----------



## arwink

I give it until 800 posts before the mods cut it down.


----------



## Horacio

arwink said:
			
		

> *I give it until 800 posts before the mods cut it down. *




Oh, pesimist Pokerwink...


----------



## arwink

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Oh, pesimist Pokerwink... *




Not really.  I have a theory.


----------



## Horacio

arwink said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Not really.  I have a theory. *




It must be bunnies.

Yes, I already said that...


----------



## arwink

Nope, different theory.

(darn, it's late and I'm tired.  I didn't even see that coming...)


----------



## Horacio

Sorry, now EVERYTIME somebody says "I have a theory", I feel compelled to say "It must be bunnies". People in France look at me bizarrely after I say that...


----------



## arwink

Know the feeling.  Now that you've put it in my head, I'm going to spend days trying to get it out.


----------



## Horacio

arwink said:
			
		

> *Know the feeling.  Now that you've put it in my head, I'm going to spend days trying to get it out. *




It won't go out, I've tried...


----------



## arwink

I keep forcing it out, but every time I do so you bring it up and it slips back in.

From now on, no more theories.


----------



## Horacio

arwink said:
			
		

> *I keep forcing it out, but every time I do so you bring it up and it slips back in.
> 
> From now on, no more theories. *




So no more bunnies?


----------



## arwink

Well, no more theories involving bunnies, anyway.


----------



## Horacio

arwink said:
			
		

> *Well, no more theories involving bunnies, anyway. *




As I've said, theories and bunnies are definitively linked for me now. What is sad for a alleged scientist like me...


----------



## Ravellion

Horacio said:
			
		

> *Don't do it! Don't kill the poor thread... *



This is the third time someone's tried posting sensitive material. The first two times it was me, and it didn't work, as you can see.

Rav


----------



## Jeph

Gah! Cursed talk of theories (and bunnies)! You drove the thread away from Sharon and the PLO! Curse you!

Ah well. Guess we'll just have to accept it: This thread will outlive us all.


----------



## Ravellion

Jeph said:
			
		

> *Gah! Cursed talk of theories (and bunnies)! You drove the thread away from Sharon and the PLO! Curse you!
> 
> Ah well. Guess we'll just have to accept it: This thread will outlive us all. *



Having you succeed where I failed would have made me look bad... 

Rav
edit: Reaaaally bad spelling... gotta go to bed.


----------



## Crothian

No, the thread will go down.  I will use my complete lack of power to end it all.


----------



## Jeph

Die! Die! Die! Die! *Die!*


----------



## Crothian

Well, it will.  Be patient.  What do we have against this thread anyway?  Why should it cease to be?


----------



## Jeph

Silly crothian, I meant 5d6.  You need to reasess your morgatious* outlook.

*As you probably have guessed, this is not a word. It never has been, and never will be. However, I have witnessed Orson Scott Card admitting to creating the word Xenocide off the top of his head, and saying something along the lines of 'A sci-fi author can't really write an entire book without making up at least one word.' But that shouldn't matter, since Card's an arrogant b@stard.


----------



## Crothian

Yes, Card is.  But that should not prevent you from enjoying his many, okay few, good books.  

And shouldn';t that realkly be 6d5?


----------



## Jeph

No, 5d6: 5 times the word die, that's 5d. And most normal people don't know other types of dice exist. Therefore, 5d6.

Enders game was good. Ender's shadow was better. Enchantment and Treasure Box were on par with Ender's Game. I don't really like the rest.


----------



## Crothian

And that';s why it should be 6d5.  Don't conform to other gamers, you really should be different.

Ender's Game was good, the next two were ehh.  I haven't read the others.


----------



## Jeph

You really should read Ender's Shadow. It's better than Ender's Game, IMHO. After that, they just kinda trail off . . . Shadow of the Hegemon and Shadow Puppets arend really worth reading.

5d6, I tell you! If we don't reach out to the common man, we'll never bring more into our ranks! Don't you ever notice it, when people look at you funny and edge away, whenever you speak of dice with 4, 8, 10, 12, 20, or 30 sides?


----------



## Crothian

Do we really want the common people to game?  As of now we are the elite counter culture.  Why change that?


----------



## Ravellion

Crothian said:
			
		

> *Do we really want the common people to game?  As of now we are the elite counter culture.  Why change that? *




As of now? What do you mean "As of now"?

Rav


----------



## Horacio

Crothian said:
			
		

> *Do we really want the common people to game?  As of now we are the elite counter culture.  Why change that? *




If changing means dropping d4, d8, d10, d12 and d20, I don4t want to change that...


----------



## Ravellion

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> If changing means dropping d4, d8, d10, d12 and d20, I don4t want to change that... *



No, in ordre not to change, we should switch to 4d, 6d, 8d, 10d etc. as notation... if I am not mistaken... although the topic has me confused somewhat, I must admit.

Rav


----------



## Crothian

Rav said:
			
		

> *
> 
> As of now? What do you mean "As of now"?
> 
> Rav *




I mean right now.  It's greatly exagerated, but the time is now.


----------



## Crothian

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> If changing means dropping d4, d8, d10, d12 and d20, I don4t want to change that... *




We aren't changing anything.  We are keeping the dice.


----------



## Crothian

Rav said:
			
		

> *No, in ordre not to change, we should switch to 4d, 6d, 8d, 10d etc. as notation... if I am not mistaken... although the topic has me confused somewhat, I must admit.
> 
> Rav *




Actually I wasn't changing the notation, I was literally meaning rolling 6 d5's.  

This whole thread is confusing.


----------



## Horacio

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Actually I wasn't changing the notation, I was literally meaning rolling 6 d5's.
> 
> This whole thread is confusing. *




Was not that the point of this thread?


----------



## Crothian

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Was not that the point of this thread? *




I think so.


----------



## Horacio

BTW, when did you get your custom title?


----------



## Crothian

Horacio said:
			
		

> *BTW, when did you get your custom title?  *




Yesterday, I think it fits rather well.


----------



## Horacio

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Yesterday, I think it fits rather well.   *




It's simply perfect


----------



## Crothian

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> It's simply perfect  *




Plus it helps out the best site on the net.  And the Search function rocks.


----------



## Horacio

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Plus it helps out the best site on the net.  And the Search function rocks.   *




hehe 

I agree. The best site in the net. 

hehe 

And the search function does rock indeed, yes...


----------



## Crothian

So, have you heard from DG lately?  I was wondering if she;s doing okay.


----------



## Horacio

Crothian said:
			
		

> *So, have you heard from DG lately?  I was wondering if she;s doing okay. *




I suspect she will answer that soon here...


----------



## randomling

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Was not that the point of this thread? *




There's a point? To a Hivemind thread?

*sitting back, stunned for 1d4 rounds*


----------



## Crothian

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I suspect she will answer that soon here... *




I hope so, it's the same without her.


----------



## Crothian

randomite said:
			
		

> *
> 
> There's a point? To a Hivemind thread?
> 
> *sitting back, stunned for 1d4 rounds* *




Check, stunned randomite.  Okay, we accomplished that.  Now only three more to go.


----------



## randomling

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Check, stunned randomite.  Okay, we accomplished that.  Now only three more to go.   *




*coming round*

Whatever else are you going to do to me?  

Running at 4x speed now!!!


----------



## Crothian

randomite said:
			
		

> *
> 
> *coming round*
> 
> Whatever else are you going to do to me?
> 
> Running at 4x speed now!!! *




Not you, you're safe until Horacio decides you are not again.


----------



## randomling

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Not you, you're safe until Horacio decides you are not again. *




I think I'd better find Horacio and get in his good graces then!


----------



## Horacio

randomite said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I think I'd better find Horacio and get in his good graces then!
> 
> *




You're forgiven, my son. You're life will be spared...


----------



## randomling

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> You're forgiven, my son. You're life will be spared... *




Whoo hoo! Thanks!!


----------



## Crothian

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> You're forgiven, my son. You're life will be spared... *




Softy


----------



## Jeph

This post will be edited later, to include some pertinent information.


----------



## Jeph

Nevermind, the edit function was invented by the devil, and is pure evil. I'll just make a new post.

WHAT?!?! Changing it to 4d, 6d, 8d, etc., would be confusing as all hell! As, in many d10-only or d6-only games, 4d means to roll 4 dice of the appropriate type! d6 is the way to go, thankyouverymuch.


----------



## Crothian

I wasn't talking about changing the way we write it.  6d5 meant rolly six dice that number 1-5.  You get a result of 6-30.


----------



## randomling

Crothian said:
			
		

> *I wasn't talking about changing the way we write it.  6d5 meant rolly six dice that number 1-5.  You get a result of 6-30. *




But...

...what would a 5-sided die *look* like? It'd be all -- uneven. I like symmetry in my dice. Am I alone?


----------



## Jeph

It wouldn't be that hard. A pentagonal prism. Roll it like one of those 'crystal' dice.


----------



## randomling

Jeph said:
			
		

> *It wouldn't be that hard. A pentagonal prism. Roll it like one of those 'crystal' dice. *




Sounds quite pretty actually!


----------



## Crothian

I think it could work well.


----------



## randomling

Crothian said:
			
		

> *I think it could work well. *




We should do a Blue Peter style mock-up out of yoghurt pots and sticky-back plastic.


----------



## arwink

Or you could just do the sensible thing - create a blank d10 and paint all the numbers on it twice.


----------



## Crothian

That's too easy.  How about a d20 with the numbers 1-5 on there 4 times?  Or a d30 with them on there 6 times?  Or a d100 with them oin there 20 times?  Or is that just really silly?


----------



## arwink

That's just being silly.

Everyone knows d100's are about as useful as a golfball.  They don't roll numbers, they just roll...


----------



## Crothian

Actually my d30 rolls more then my d100.


----------



## arwink

My first d30 was defective and crushed on one corner, so it effectively only rolled 28 numbers with any reliability.

I actually got a lot more use out of it that way 

My d100 didn't last long as a gaming accessory.  It once rolled the entire way along a 6' long table, after which I swapped back to 2d10.

On the topic of weird dice , I have seen a d4 rolled that landed on its point (the tips on the pyramid were slightly flatter than normal).  That freaked us all out a bit.


----------



## Crothian

I'd have taken a picture of the d4.  I have d4's and d10 that have small flat sides that it could land on, but I've never seen it done.  Heck, it's hard to purposely balance it that way.


----------



## Dragongirl

Crothian said:
			
		

> *I hope so, it's the same without her. *



Thanks.  

I don't read these boards much anymore, so trying to read Hivemind is rather pointless, I usually just read the last page of whatever is going on so would have missed this.  Horacio let me know about it.  I am around, sorta.


----------



## arwink

Crothian said:
			
		

> *I'd have taken a picture of the d4.  I have d4's and d10 that have small flat sides that it could land on, but I've never seen it done.  Heck, it's hard to purposely balance it that way. *




Wish I had the option.  It was back in the days of playing during lunch breaks at school, so camera's were in scarce supply.


----------



## Horacio

arwink said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Wish I had the option.  It was back in the days of playing during lunch breaks at school, so camera's were in scarce supply. *




Oh, man, how I miss RPGing at lunch breaks...


----------



## randomling

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Oh, man, how I miss RPGing at lunch breaks... *




RPGing at lunch breaks?

I go to the world's trendiest university. There isn't even a sci-fi society - I think if anyone knew I was a gamer I'd be laughed off campus! I play with a bunch of random people I met at a convention in London last year, in the pub, in the evening.

I write up my DMing notes at lunch sometimes though?


----------



## arwink

randomite said:
			
		

> *
> 
> RPGing at lunch breaks?
> 
> I go to the world's trendiest university. There isn't even a sci-fi society - I think if anyone knew I was a gamer I'd be laughed off campus! I play with a bunch of random people I met at a convention in London last year, in the pub, in the evening.
> 
> I write up my DMing notes at lunch sometimes though? *




University?  I was talking about highschool.  Lets not talk about Gamer culture at universities.  I ran into far to many frighteningly insane vampire players and pretty much walked away from gaming for a few years because of it.  Fortunately, some of my pre-uni gamer friends ended up in gamer friendly industries and formed our current group


----------



## randomling

arwink said:
			
		

> *
> 
> University?  I was talking about highschool.  Lets not talk about Gamer culture at universities.  I ran into far to many frighteningly insane vampire players and pretty much walked away from gaming for a few years because of it.  Fortunately, some of my pre-uni gamer friends ended up in gamer friendly industries and formed our current group  *




Only gamed once in school... aged 11. It was really boring (bad DM) and I didn't play again for 10 years. It was Activities Day and I only went in for it cause it was free.

Like the game much better now - even running my own games!


----------



## Ravellion

randomling said:
			
		

> *
> 
> RPGing at lunch breaks?
> 
> I go to the world's trendiest university. There isn't even a sci-fi society - I think if anyone knew I was a gamer I'd be laughed off campus! I play with a bunch of random people I met at a convention in London last year, in the pub, in the evening.
> 
> I write up my DMing notes at lunch sometimes though? *



I used to write up decklists for M:tG decks when I still played that. I won't play while I am in the UK - I remaining loyal to my gaming buddies in the NL. 

Rav


----------



## Crothian

Rav said:
			
		

> *I used to write up decklists for M:tG decks when I still played that. I won't play while I am in the UK - I remaining loyal to my gaming buddies in the NL.
> 
> Rav *




NL?


----------



## Ravellion

Crothian said:
			
		

> *NL? *



The official abbreviation for the Netherlands. Or Holland. Which makes me of Dutch nationality. Not "Deutsch", which is German for "German".

Blame that convolution on your ancestors. In our language we just use "Nederland(s)", and we use "Holland" as the name for our Western provinces. Internationally, those are the most important, and hence, the name stuck for the entire country. Much to the chagrin of the people in the East .

Rav


----------



## Crothian

I know Nederlands and Holland, was unaware what the abbreviation was for in that context, nit that I'd recognize it for Nederlands anyway.  Thanks.


----------



## arwink

Ha!  It thought it'd be allowed to lay down and die with the posting problems.  Come thread, I poke thee until you come back to unlife.

Poke, poke, poke.


----------



## randomling

arwink said:
			
		

> *Ha!  It thought it'd be allowed to lay down and die with the posting problems.  Come thread, I poke thee until you come back to unlife.
> 
> Poke, poke, poke. *




Owww!


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

*pokes randomling some more*


----------



## randomling

Tallarn said:
			
		

> **pokes randomling some more*
> 
> *




HELLO there! Long time no see!

*pokes back*


----------



## Horacio

Tallarn said:
			
		

> **pokes randomling some more*
> 
> *




Tallarn is back!

_Horacio does a short happy dance_


----------



## arwink

No no, you're meant to poke him.  It puts the thread at ease.  It's like Hong, but less violent.

_Arwink pokes Tallarn, cause it's the thing to do here _


----------



## randomling

arwink said:
			
		

> *No no, you're meant to poke him.  It puts the thread at ease.  It's like Hong, but less violent.
> 
> Arwink pokes Tallarn, cause it's the thing to do here  *




_continuing to poke Tallarn_ 

It is the thing to do, isn't it?


----------



## Horacio

randomling said:
			
		

> *
> 
> continuing to poke Tallarn
> 
> It is the thing to do, isn't it? *




Ok then...

_Horacio shily pokes Tallarn..._


----------



## randomling

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ok then...
> 
> Horacio shily pokes Tallarn... *




I think he just came here to poke me and then went away. Where is he?

Oh look- I'm foiled by the 60 second rule again.

_Deep breath..._ 

Right. It's time.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Awk, I sense the beginning of a long running theme here.

Well, if Hong can put up with being beaten with sticks every time he appears, I'm sure I can learn to live with being poked. Sigh.

I may put something in the .sig.


----------



## randomling

Tallarn said:
			
		

> *Awk, I sense the beginning of a long running theme here.
> 
> Well, if Hong can put up with being beaten with sticks every time he appears, I'm sure I can learn to live with being poked. Sigh.
> 
> I may put something in the .sig. *




_poke_ 

It's friendly poking, with a finger. We don't want to hurt you!

_poke_


----------



## Horacio

randomling said:
			
		

> *
> 
> poke
> 
> It's friendly poking, with a finger. We don't want to hurt you!
> 
> poke *



_
poke
poke
poke
_


----------



## randomling

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> poke
> poke
> poke
> *




Now all we need is the *poke*rwink


----------



## arwink

Sorry.  Was replying to your emial.

Poke
poke
poke.


----------



## Horacio

arwink said:
			
		

> *Sorry.  Was replying to your emial.
> 
> Poke
> poke
> poke. *




Pokerwink's pokes


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Poked by a pokerwink. Sigh.

*develops anti-poking device*

I name it - The Piece of Wood Hidden Under the Clothes!


----------



## randomling

arwink said:
			
		

> *Sorry.  Was replying to your emial.
> 
> Poke
> poke
> poke. *




Thanks for that by the way! Useful stuff *evil grin*. My poor players....

....hehehehe


----------



## arwink

Poke 
poke
~stub~

Ow.


----------



## randomling

Tallarn said:
			
		

> *Poked by a pokerwink. Sigh.
> 
> *develops anti-poking device*
> 
> I name it - The Piece of Wood Hidden Under the Clothes! *




_pokes Tallarn_ 

Owwww!


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

*smirks*


----------



## arwink

I'll get you, my pretty, and you're little dog too....

_Arwink goes looking for an axe to discrupt the anti-poking field...._


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Tallarn hurredly gets rid of the Piece Of Wood.

No need to wave axes around near me, thank you very much!


----------



## Horacio

_Horacio pokes Tallarn, now that wood is gone_


----------



## Crothian

Isn't this now like an unofficail Hivemind thread?


----------



## arwink

Is it?  I thought we were just keeping it alive till everyone else with an interest in keeping it kicking showed up.

No posting for a few days, you know.  People may forget about poor WM's thread


----------



## Crothian

Well, as good as it is to keep the thr3ead around, I still think it's a Hivemind thread.


----------



## Jeph

arwink said:
			
		

> *
> No posting for a few days, you know.  People may forget about poor WM's thread  *




It seems like they all did, long ago . . .


----------



## Crothian

Jeph said:
			
		

> *
> 
> It seems like they all did, long ago . . . *




In a forum far, far away


----------



## Horacio

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> In a forum far, far away   *





_ta-ta-ta-tatata-tatata...

Zoom over a giant spaceship flying across the forum space, shooting its blasters against a small thread.

Image changes to the interior of the thread, where a group of dare Hiveminders prepares to receive the "closing thread" squadron under the command of the dread Darth Arkness...
_


----------



## arwink

I've got a bad feeling about this.

And no ewoks.  If there be ewoks, I'm gone.


----------



## Horacio

arwink said:
			
		

> *I've got a bad feeling about this.
> 
> And no ewoks.  If there be ewoks, I'm gone. *




You can choose. Either ewoks or bunnies... or maybe midgets...


----------



## randomling

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> You can choose. Either ewoks or bunnies... or maybe midgets... *




How about munchkins? Or the really, really tiny fear demon from Buffy that she stepped on? Or the stupid little terriers that yap at your calves?

The choices for small annoying things are practically unlimited.


----------



## Mortaneus

This thread predates the Hivemind threads, I believe.


----------



## Crothian

randomling said:
			
		

> *
> The choices for small annoying things are practically unlimited. *




But so is the choices for small, cute little cuddly things.


----------



## Horacio

Mortaneus said:
			
		

> *This thread predates the Hivemind threads, I believe. *




I have had that sneaky suspiction for a while...


----------



## randomling

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> But so is the choices for small, cute little cuddly things. *




Depends on your point of view, doesn't it?


----------



## Darkness

Looks like this one's turning into a Hivemind thread - and we have three of these already... 

So I'll let it rest at last...


Oh, and it was said in this thread that the last person to post here (the last person _before_ the moderator who closes the thread, that is) wins, correct?

Congratulations, randomling! 

PS - For the record, this thread was started on 08-21-2002 03:07 AM, while the Sacred Thread was started on 08-02-2002 06:51 AM.
So, while this thread predates the formation of the hivemind, it doesn't predate the Sacred Thread.


----------

